
Ask HN: How to make the world a better place with code and design? - patrickkk
My boss just announced, that we&#x27;re launching a charity. We&#x27;re a digital agency based in Switzerland. We want to make the world a better place with our knowledge and skills in Web&#x2F;App Development and Design. I love this. Any Ideas are appreciated! :) Thanks.
======
mtmail
In Switzerland you can get in touch with the Open Knowledge Foundation
[https://make.opendata.ch/](https://make.opendata.ch/) If it's anything like
the German chapter there'll be lots of projects, often with PR (besides the
charity) value

[http://make.opendata.ch/wiki/needs:design?do=showtag&tag=nee...](http://make.opendata.ch/wiki/needs:design?do=showtag&tag=needs%3Adesign)

------
psenior
I participate in my local Code for Ft. Lauderdale meetup. Here's a link to an
article about a small project I did for them:
[https://medium.com/@CodeforFTL/the-story-of-oh-snap-
civictec...](https://medium.com/@CodeforFTL/the-story-of-oh-snap-
civictech-99b73b243156)

